

18 year old Buckyball lenticular print from 3DCOM - shashashasha
http://blog.gifpop.io/post/73530364792/a-blast-from-the-archives-this-18-year-old

======
shashashasha
Submitting this because someone asked for it in this previous thread on Gifpop
/ lenticular printing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6849907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6849907)

